# Winter Steam Sales 2014



## Darren (Dec 18, 2014)

It's rumored that the Steam Sales will start today on December 18th. Since we always have one of these threads for a sale figured I'd start this one up. What are you planning on getting?

I'm looking at maybe Spintires, Chivalry, and Watch Dogs Definitive Edition if it drops in price enough.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 18, 2014)

Hats, hats, hats, and more hats.  Or, and earbuds.


----------



## Darren (Dec 18, 2014)

Geoff said:


> Hats, hats, hats, and more hats.  Or, and earbuds.



You seem to be hitting the TF2 kick about 2 years behind everyone else. 

Also I didn't think they had hats and the like on sale for something like this?


----------



## Geoff (Dec 18, 2014)

Darren said:


> You seem to be hitting the TF2 kick about 2 years behind everyone else.
> 
> Also I didn't think they had hats and the like on sale for something like this?


They don't 

I already own every other game Steam makes for the most part


----------



## zeppelin04 (Dec 18, 2014)

Looking at metro, shawdowrun dlc, transistor. All the major titles are too expensive.  Looking at $10 and under for now.

If I am shocked by the price maybe far cry 4, assassin creed, and Dragon age.


----------



## Darren (Dec 18, 2014)

Geoff said:


> They don't
> 
> I already own every other game Steam makes for the most part



This has been my problem/blessing for the last few sales. I have pretty much everything I have a burning desire to own. The only game that I really want right now is GTA V. But that'll be a while.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Dec 18, 2014)

If Spiuntires isn't cheap during the steam sale, it's $10 over at G2A :good:


----------



## Darren (Dec 18, 2014)

voyagerfan99 said:


> If Spiuntires isn't cheap during the steam sale, it's $10 over at G2A :good:



I'm hoping it drops to 7.50.


----------



## Shane (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm hoping that Wolfenstein: The New Order gets a huge chunk off,Its way too much for a single player only game imo.


----------



## Darren (Dec 18, 2014)

FSX is 5 bucks. I'm really surprised by that actually that it's so cheap considering it was just launched today.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Dec 18, 2014)

Darren said:


> FSX is 5 bucks. I'm really surprised by that actually that it's so cheap considering it was just launched today.



Impressive. I'm gonna see if I can activate my FSX key on Steam, otherwise I'll buy it.


----------



## Darren (Dec 18, 2014)

voyagerfan99 said:


> Impressive. I'm gonna see if I can activate my FSX key on Steam, otherwise I'll buy it.



Was it said you could activate it? I've got a CD copy somewhere at home.


----------



## Troncoso (Dec 18, 2014)

Shane said:


> I'm hoping that Wolfenstein: The New Order gets a huge chunk off,Its way too much for a single player only game imo.



It's half off right now. I think I'm going for State of Decay and Metal Gear Rising (both $5). Probably some Rocksmith DLC, since it's 50% off.


----------



## beers (Dec 18, 2014)

Waiting on the inevitable GRID Autosport.

I think it's hilarious there is a "$1,075.63 Add All DLC To Cart" button at the bottom of the Rocksmith DLC list.


----------



## C4C (Dec 18, 2014)

Darren said:


> FSX is 5 bucks. I'm really surprised by that actually that it's so cheap considering it was just launched today.



That's something to store in your inventory and buy for your library... But I mean, it is made by a third party who already has the rights..


----------



## Shane (Dec 18, 2014)

Troncoso said:


> It's half off right now. I think I'm going for State of Decay and Metal Gear Rising (both $5). Probably some Rocksmith DLC, since it's 50% off.


Still too expensive at £18 imo.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Dec 18, 2014)

Darren said:


> Was it said you could activate it? I've got a CD copy somewhere at home.



IDK that's why I said I'll try it 

EDIT: Nope.


----------



## Darren (Dec 18, 2014)

voyagerfan99 said:


> IDK that's why I said I'll try it
> 
> EDIT: Nope.



Darn. Although I'm not surprised.


----------



## PCunicorn (Dec 18, 2014)

Went ahead and bought FSX. Now I need a joystick 

Also bought the FTL soundtrack.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Dec 19, 2014)

PCunicorn said:


> Went ahead and bought FSX. Now I need a joystick
> 
> Also bought the FTL soundtrack.



You don't want a joystick. You want a flight control system!

http://www.amazon.com/Saitek-X52-Fl...8949905&sr=8-2&keywords=flight+control+system

Or 

http://www.amazon.com/Saitek-Flight...8949905&sr=8-4&keywords=flight+control+system


----------



## PCunicorn (Dec 19, 2014)

Sorry, I just read that as "You should spend more money!"


----------



## C4C (Dec 19, 2014)

I have FSX and Trine 2 in my inventory and I got Euro Truck Sim 2 for my library.. Super fun game.


----------



## Darren (Dec 19, 2014)

Euro Truck is a surprising amount of fun.


----------



## Aastii (Dec 19, 2014)

Shane said:


> I'm hoping that Wolfenstein: The New Order gets a huge chunk off,Its way too much for a single player only game imo.



As opposed to mp only games that will be how much use in a few years time?  the tumbleweed and shut down servers make it all worth it.

Just got Monaco, I am hoping for Space Engineers to go on sale for more than 50%, as well as the FF games and Binding of Isaac


----------



## zeppelin04 (Dec 19, 2014)

Nothing yet although all the games on my wishlist are 50% off to start. Should hit 75% if they go flash.  

I saw the flash sale was lasting 24 hours. Are they not doing the every 8 hours like last year?


----------



## Okedokey (Dec 19, 2014)

Aastii said:


> As opposed to mp only games that will be how much use in a few years time?  the tumbleweed and shut down servers make it all worth it.



Yeah agreed, however games like COD2 that always had dedicated servers are still pretty busy.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 19, 2014)

Aastii said:


> As opposed to mp only games that will be how much use in a few years time?  the tumbleweed and shut down servers make it all worth it.
> 
> Just got Monaco, I am hoping for Space Engineers to go on sale for more than 50%, as well as the FF games and Binding of Isaac


That depends, some games like CS 1.6 still have a huge MP base with thousands of servers, while others like The Ship have very few to none.


----------



## Darren (Dec 19, 2014)

zeppelin04 said:


> Nothing yet although all the games on my wishlist are 50% off to start. Should hit 75% if they go flash.
> 
> I saw the flash sale was lasting 24 hours. Are they not doing the every 8 hours like last year?



I have noticed that the sales in the past year or so aren't as good as they used to be. There seems to be less stuff on sale such as longer flash sales, and the discounts themselves don't seem to be as low as they used to be.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Dec 19, 2014)

Darren said:


> I have noticed that the sales in the past year or so aren't as good as they used to be. There seems to be less stuff on sale such as longer flash sales, and the discounts themselves don't seem to be as low as they used to be.



Probably because the Steam community is a lot bigger than it used to be. More members = more money.


----------



## Aastii (Dec 19, 2014)

Geoff said:


> That depends, some games like CS 1.6 still have a huge MP base with thousands of servers, while others like The Ship have very few to none.



Yep but with a new game just out, how do you know it is still going to be alive 5 years down the line, or with newer games even a couple of years? You can go and spend 40 quid on a game because it has mp and not be able to play it 2 years later, whereas your sp game will always be there to play.

I just bought dark souls. The Steam sales are doing it already, making me spend money I don't have


----------



## Darren (Dec 19, 2014)

Aastii said:


> Yep but with a new game just out, how do you know it is still going to be alive 5 years down the line, or with newer games even a couple of years? You can go and spend 40 quid on a game because it has mp and not be able to play it 2 years later, whereas your sp game will always be there to play.
> 
> I just bought dark souls. The Steam sales are doing it already, making me spend money I don't have



Nice to see you around again!

I have always thought about getting that game but I'm pretty prone to rage quitting and not sure how much I'd like it. I get easily frustrated by games. I almost broke a keyboard over some races in the original NFS Most Wanted when I was younger.


----------



## zeppelin04 (Dec 19, 2014)

Darren said:


> I have noticed that the sales in the past year or so aren't as good as they used to be. There seems to be less stuff on sale such as longer flash sales, and the discounts themselves don't seem to be as low as they used to be.



This is my third winter sale.  The first was great. Last year had a lot but mostly repeats.  Thus year has less sales and already repeats.  Still with two weeks of it there should be plenty.


----------



## Darren (Dec 19, 2014)

zeppelin04 said:


> This is my third winter sale.  The first was great. Last year had a lot but mostly repeats.  Thus year has less sales and already repeats.  Still with two weeks of it there should be plenty.



Yeah hopefully it gets better.

I just bought Spintires on G2A for 10.25. Waiting on my key now.


----------



## just a noob (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm waiting for farming simulator to go on sale for a big discount...


----------



## C4C (Dec 20, 2014)

CS:GO should be dropping to 50% or more soon... It's only at 33% off right now which is a little disappointing. Really want to play with my friends, but for now I'm racking up the _HOURS_ on Euro Truck Sim 2.... 4 hours alone today hahah..


----------



## zeppelin04 (Dec 20, 2014)

You should see counter strike go 75% off.

Assassins creed black flag is 75% off making it $10.  Anyone have thoughts on that game? Not sure if I should wait for the other two I want and just get black flag for ps4.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Dec 20, 2014)

I haven't even completed the first one, so I'm not going to buy another AC game for a while.


----------



## zeppelin04 (Dec 20, 2014)

voyagerfan99 said:


> I haven't even completed the first one, so I'm not going to buy another AC game for a while.



I beat 3. Still have 2 sitting untouched. May just have to follow your lead and hold off.

Also, castle crashing is a good game for anyone who,has been holding out. Although I am sure everyone has it by now.


----------



## Aastii (Dec 20, 2014)

Prison Architect with 80% off is worth every single penny. Probably the only early access game that comes anywhere near it is KSP (which you should also pick up if it goes on sale ). Still no sign of FF though


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Dec 20, 2014)

I just bought The Vanishing of Ethan Carter for $12 and then got the G2A newsletter which has it for $6


----------



## just a noob (Dec 21, 2014)

Got Rise of Nations and the Metro reduxes.

edit: got a foil card after voting, so I've got that going for me


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Dec 21, 2014)

I also just picked up The Golf Club.


----------



## beers (Dec 21, 2014)

voyagerfan99 said:


> I also just picked up The Golf Club.



How is it?

I was looking at it for PS4 but waiting for the price to come down.  I'm more of a casual golf game player so Powerstar Golf is holding me over until then lol.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Dec 21, 2014)

beers said:


> How is it?
> 
> I was looking at it for PS4 but waiting for the price to come down.  I'm more of a casual golf game player so Powerstar Golf is holding me over until then lol.



I'll tell you after I have a chance to play it


----------



## NikonGuy (Dec 21, 2014)

just a noob said:


> Got Rise of Nations and the Metro reduxes.
> 
> edit: got a foil card after voting, so I've got that going for me



I made over $150 off of trading cards... And also had 30+ Maxed badges. And then I sold the steam account. Lol.

(p.s. I spent way too much time on steam)


----------



## speedx77x (Dec 21, 2014)

I feel like I have everything I want :/ Any recommendations?


----------



## zeppelin04 (Dec 21, 2014)

Is it worth it to get the Metro 2033 Redux edition?  The original is a whole lot cheaper.

Just picked up brothers.  Should be worth the $2.50 or so.


----------



## Darren (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm thinking about getting all the Skyrim DLC. From those of you that have it, is it worth it for 13.59? I already own the base game but getting the legendary is my cheapest option to get it all.


----------



## zeppelin04 (Dec 21, 2014)

Darren said:


> I'm thinking about getting all the Skyrim DLC. From those of you that have it, is it worth it for 13.59? I already own the base game but getting the legendary is my cheapest option to get it all.



I only played a bit of the expansions but I am enjoying them.  Didn't mind spending the money on them.  Its easy to get lost in skyrim so I figure I will easily get my monies worth.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Dec 21, 2014)

beers said:


> How is it?
> 
> I was looking at it for PS4 but waiting for the price to come down.  I'm more of a casual golf game player so Powerstar Golf is holding me over until then lol.



Okay so I have an update. I had to start it about 3 or 4 times because it would just crash on start. So far it seems good, but they have no tutorial mode (unfortunate) and when you swing with the mouse, it seems to take forever for him to swing the club.


----------



## Punk (Dec 21, 2014)

Darren said:


> I'm thinking about getting all the Skyrim DLC. From those of you that have it, is it worth it for 13.59? I already own the base game but getting the legendary is my cheapest option to get it all.



13.59 only for the DLC?? That's what I paid for the games+all DLCs on G2A...


----------



## zeppelin04 (Dec 21, 2014)

Punk said:


> 13.59 only for the DLC?? That's what I paid for the games+all DLCs on G2A...


The legendary edition would include the base game. Ht since he already owns it He would just end up getting the expansions.


----------



## Darren (Dec 21, 2014)

zeppelin04 said:


> The legendary edition would include the base game. Ht since he already owns it He would just end up getting the expansions.



This is correct. The DLC is 10 dollars each for the main ones then 2.50 or so for Hearthfire. Legendary edition would be cheaper if I wanted all the DLC.


----------



## zeppelin04 (Dec 21, 2014)

Darren said:


> This is correct. The DLC is 10 dollars each for the main ones then 2.50 or so for Hearthfire. Legendary edition would be cheaper if I wanted all the DLC.



I did the same thing during the last sale.  I would just go for it if I were you.

Just picked up shadow warrior.  Should be worth it if I ever play it.  Steam sales are such a waste in a sense.  I buy more games than I will likely ever play.


----------



## Troncoso (Dec 22, 2014)

I've had no restraint in this sale so far. I've purchased 18 games and 8 DLC.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Dec 22, 2014)

Hasn't been much I'm interested in or willing to pay for.


----------



## Troncoso (Dec 22, 2014)

voyagerfan99 said:


> Hasn't been much I'm interested in or willing to pay for.



I don't think I've paid for anything over $5 so far. Steam really gets me. When I see a game I may not be interested in, I'll look at it and be like "Nah". Then I see the price is some like $2 and I just cave.

A lot of these little games are great for my laptop when I'm not at home.


----------



## salvage-this (Dec 22, 2014)

voyagerfan99 said:


> Okay so I have an update. I had to start it about 3 or 4 times because it would just crash on start. So far it seems good, but they have no tutorial mode (unfortunate) and when you swing with the mouse, it seems to take forever for him to swing the club.



I see that it has some controller support.  Have you tried it with a controller?  That is how I would want to play it.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Dec 22, 2014)

No, I've been using my mouse (it likes to hook to the left a lot with my mouse). I'll try it with my controller.


----------



## salvage-this (Dec 23, 2014)

Anyone played Octodad?  Seems just stupid enough to be fun.


----------



## zeppelin04 (Dec 23, 2014)

salvage-this said:


> Anyone played Octodad?  Seems just stupid enough to be fun.



I had the same thought. Ratings aren't that but user reviews seem more promising.


----------



## salvage-this (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm more interested in the user reviews than anything else.


----------



## zeppelin04 (Dec 23, 2014)

salvage-this said:


> I'm more interested in the user reviews than anything else.



I try to use both. 

I ended up buying octodad. Unfortunately I Will not be able to play it before the flash deal is over.  Maybe there will be a daily deal or encore.


----------



## salvage-this (Dec 23, 2014)

probably.  I have more than enough games for now.  I should probably spend more time on my professional life rather than playing games for now.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 23, 2014)

I got an unusual old man frost hat in TF2 from unlocking one of their winter crates!


----------



## C4C (Dec 23, 2014)

salvage-this said:


> Anyone played Octodad?  Seems just stupid enough to be fun.



There's some HILARIOUS Let's Plays out there with some funny lookin gameplay..  Never played it but I might buy it just because..


----------



## zeppelin04 (Dec 23, 2014)

15% off is not enough for a daily deal. Steam is not doing too well this year. Haven't even moved to my credit card yet.

Edit: they fixed it. Forgot most of the percentages off are wrong for the first few minutes.


----------



## just a noob (Dec 24, 2014)

Geoff said:


> I got an unusual old man frost hat in TF2 from unlocking one of their winter crates!



Reminds me of the time I uncrated 2 back to back, both for the demo and both were terrible effects/hats. Bubbles Sultan and planets conjurer's cowl.


----------



## Darren (Dec 25, 2014)

Just got Sleeping Dogs Definitive Edition for 10.19. Hope it's good!


----------



## beers (Dec 25, 2014)

I'm anxious to get home to grid autosport.  Curse ye gf's family 



Darren said:


> Just got Sleeping Dogs Definitive Edition for 10.19. Hope it's good!



It's kind of predictable but still a pretty fun game


----------



## ScottALot (Dec 25, 2014)

Darren said:


> Just got Sleeping Dogs Definitive Edition for 10.19. Hope it's good!



<3 the main game, </3 the DLC


----------



## Darren (Dec 25, 2014)

I'm not expecting a 10/10 game but I think it will be fun to play with my roommate. We'll spend hours upon hours just screwing around in GTA V and then passing the controller when we die. I'm sure this will be something similar for us. I am interested to see how it looks, because I hear the graphics are pretty good and the whole concept is cool to me.

Also I started downloading the game 3 hours ago and it's just about now getting to halfway. Good thing I've got family over or I'd be pretty annoyed. I absolutely hate my internet. It's a 15GB game, but still, 6 hours to download a game is crazy.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Dec 26, 2014)

Picked up GRID Autosport.


----------



## salvage-this (Dec 26, 2014)

I picked up the force unleashed 1& 2.  I played them both on Xbox a while back.  Figure I should add them to my steam library.


----------



## beers (Dec 26, 2014)

voyagerfan99 said:


> Picked up GRID Autosport.



How are you liking it?  I planned to play it last night but went home and slept for about 14 hours 

Now I'm at work until like 5 lol.


----------



## C4C (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm still waiting for CS:GO to drop more then 33%


----------



## Aastii (Dec 26, 2014)

voyagerfan99 said:


> Picked up GRID Autosport.



I was looking at getting it, Googled the car list and saw that what they say about having prototypes is a lie, otherwise I would have been all over that!! There has not been a properly decent game for prototype racing a long while


----------



## beers (Dec 26, 2014)

C4C said:


> I'm still waiting for CS:GO to drop more then 33%



Your wish was granted.

It's lame they don't knock it 75% like they used to though (3-4 sales ago)..



> There has not been a properly decent game for prototype racing a long while



The prototypes in iRacing aren't too bad, although you are pretty limited to like one model.


----------



## Aastii (Dec 27, 2014)

beers said:


> The prototypes in iRacing aren't too bad, although you are pretty limited to like one model.



Yep, but as much as I do love the ARX (and I really do), I want an R18 Etron Quattro, 918 HDI FAP, TS030, Lola Aston, Porshe 919... If they could put those in, and better still some of the older cars too (R8 to R15, Speed 8, BMW V12 LMR, or even better yet go back even further and give us the old group C cars!!) AND the LMP2 cars as well, I would buy that game in a heartbeat.

But alas, the last time we had that was probably Le Mans 24 Hours on PS2. Gran Turismo and Forza did try hard, but it did not have nearly enough of the cars


----------



## Heku (Dec 27, 2014)

until now i've bought:
SpeedRunners  2.49 EUR
Burnout Paradise: The Ultimate Box  1.49 EUR
Post Apocalyptic Mayhem  1.99 EUR
Need For Speed: Hot Pursuit  2.99 EUR
don't know if i'm gonne buy something else yet..


----------



## Aastii (Dec 27, 2014)

Bought Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons... Finished Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons


----------



## mihir (Dec 29, 2014)

Any recommendations for Mac? Haven't played a decent game since Skyrim.


----------



## zeppelin04 (Dec 29, 2014)

mihir said:


> Any recommendations for Mac? Haven't played a decent game since Skyrim.



I cant think of anything for mac. I just moved everything over to Windows. Last I recall was counter strike.  I bet bastion is available for it.


----------



## Darren (Dec 29, 2014)

If you don't have it and like racing games, I thoroughly recommend Dirt 3. It's on flash sale.


----------



## Darren (Dec 30, 2014)

Maybe it's just because I have a lot of games, but this sale seems pretty meh honestly. Definitely the weakest winter sale I've seen.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Dec 30, 2014)

Not many games on sale I'm interested in, and the ones discounted are still $20 or so.


----------



## Darren (Dec 30, 2014)

voyagerfan99 said:


> Not many games on sale I'm interested in, and the ones discounted are still $20 or so.



The community selection ones are normally pretty lame.

The flash sales are once every 12 hours and are kept around for another 12 so they're not really "flashy".

Daily sales aren't much different, just not much I'm interested or don't already have.


----------



## C4C (Dec 30, 2014)

Picked up Counter-Strike complete when it was $10 something.. Still have Trine 2 (was gifted by Motoxrdude) and I don't think I'm gonna play it so yeah.. Who wants it?


----------



## NikonGuy (Dec 31, 2014)

C4C said:


> Picked up Counter-Strike complete when it was $10 something.. Still have Trine 2 (was gifted by Motoxrdude) and I don't think I'm gonna play it so yeah.. Who wants it?



Trine 2 s awesome. I was stunned at the graphics too. You should try it out


----------



## zeppelin04 (Dec 31, 2014)

Didn't realize that it was the encore already. Seeing the listing of most everything has cemented my opinion that the sale kind of sucked.


----------



## The VCR King (Dec 31, 2014)

Got Five Nights at Freddy's and Garry's Mod earlier.


----------

